# British soldiers resort to 'baiting' Taliban to beat rules of engagement



## MAJONES (27 Aug 2012)

From The Indpendent, shared under Fair Dealing Provisions of the Copy Right Act.

British soldiers in Afghanistan are being forced to act as bait in an attempt to draw the Taliban into opening fire, a serving platoon commander has alleged.

Remainder at link.


http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/british-soldiers-resort-to-baiting-taliban-to-beat-rules-of-engagement-8082165.html


----------

